# Canon Announces Free Software Upgrade for the EOS C500 Camera that Delivers Greatly Enhanced Efficie



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-announces-free-software-upgrade-for-the-eos-c500-camera-that-delivers-greatly-enhanced-efficiency-with-intel-iris-pro-graphics-powered-pcs/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-announces-free-software-upgrade-for-the-eos-c500-camera-that-delivers-greatly-enhanced-efficiency-with-intel-iris-pro-graphics-powered-pcs/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., April 2, 2014</b> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, shared today that its parent company, Canon Inc., announced a software upgrade for the EOS C500 digital cinema camera (launched in October 2012), part of Canon’s Cinema EOS System lineup of professional digital cinematography products, that will enable users to more efficiently on-set production workflows. The Company plans to offer the free-of-charge Cinema RAW Development software upgrade* starting in October 2014.</p>
<p>The new Cinema RAW Development 1.3 software, currently under development, will deliver enhanced shooting workflows, including the on-set playback and confirmation of 4K RAW video, when using the EOS C500 camera.</p>
<p>Through collaboration with Intel, Cinema RAW Development 1.3 will deliver improved performance using a beta version of the Intel Media SDK 2014 Professional Camera Pack, making possible faster development of 4K Cinema RAW data when using a PC equipped with Intel Iris Pro graphics. Canon’s software upgrade will support greater workflow efficiencies for 4K RAW data by enabling real-time playback with playback speeds of up to 24 frames per second (fps). To date, previewing 4K RAW video footage on a notebook PC and other compact computer devices had been difficult because of the slow fps rate and the need for tremendous processing power, which was only available with a workstation PC. Now, with a combination of upgrades to Canon’s Cinema RAW Development 1.3 software, compatible with the Intel Media SDK 2014 Professional Camera Pack, and a PC with Intel Iris Pro graphics, Canon users will be able to more quickly preview their 4K video footage while on a shoot.</p>
<div><b>Executive quote from Intel</b></div>
<p>“Through our close collaboration with Canon, Intel is excited to be able to deliver highly accelerated 4K playback performance on a mobile PC with Intel Iris Pro graphics,” said Christos Georgiopoulos, vice president, Software and Services Group general manager, Developer Relations Division, Intel Corporation.</p>
<div><b>About Cinema RAW Development</b></div>
<p>Cinema RAW Development software enables 4K Cinema RAW footage shot with the EOS C500 camera that has been exported to and recorded by an external recorder to be converted into DPX and other standard file formats and output for image previewing and editing.</p>
<div><b>Demonstration at 2014 NAB Show</b></div>
<p>Canon will demonstrate a trial version of Cinema RAW Development 1.3 using an Intel Iris Pro graphics-powered PC at the Canon NAB 2014 exhibit, Central Hall Booth No. C-4325 from Monday, April 7 through Thursday, April 10 at the Las Vegas Convention Center.</p>
```


----------

